# coyotes



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

ok so i see there are alot of topics on this so far but here goes another one i have gone out calling a few times in the past but with no results and i know its partly because i suck at calling them as well as locations as well as i know i need to get a few things as well so i was wondering if anyone would like to get out and hunt some dogs and possibly help me learn a few things as well thanks for your help


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Where have you tried hunting them?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

If you want to come down to Emery county I would love to take you out. I also can travel abit to go, let me know.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

hoghunter011583 said:


> Where have you tried hunting them?


well back a few years i was trying out west near the nutty putty caves but i couldnt get them in close enough


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

mikevanwilder said:


> If you want to come down to Emery county I would love to take you out. I also can travel abit to go, let me know.


i would definatly be down for that but i need to see what i can do with my guns first i havent shot the 243 for quite some time so i need to see how far out i can go with it and then im good for a outing


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Just let me know.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

how far out do you take your shots? i need to figure out what distances to set it for looking for a general area of range for the 243


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Most shots are within 100 yards but can be out to 300 or further. If you can hit stuff at 200 yards you should be good.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

ok thanks i will work on my 2 rifles as soon as i can to get out and blast some dogs


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

bigboybdub said:


> hoghunter011583 said:
> 
> 
> > Where have you tried hunting them?
> ...


Get away from "out west"!!! Get into some mountains and you will see dogs!!


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Not that I'm a coyote expert by any measure. I think some of the toughest yote hunting can be found out in the West Desert areas and Park Valley. It's true I find the hunting much better in the mtns right in the same areas I hunt deer. 10,000ft in the summer and down on the foothills in winter. Not to mention the yotes seem to be less sophisticated here too.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Iron Bear said:


> Not that I'm a coyote expert by any measure. I think some of the toughest yote hunting can be found out in the West Desert areas and Park Valley. It's true I find the hunting much better in the mtns right in the same areas I hunt deer. 10,000ft in the summer and down on the foothills in winter. Not to mention the yotes seem to be less sophisticated here too.


They get hunted hard in the west desert and I think the dogs in the mountains are a little more acclimated to humans because of all the non hunting people that visit the mountain areas.


----------



## sunshine12 (Apr 16, 2009)

ya stay out of the west desert haha. i dont consider myself any expert but ive been calling in dog out in the west desert consistently for 3 years now called in 3 yesterday. i think it has to do with more stand you put in the better i try to atleast put in 10 a day


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

hoghunter011583 said:


> bigboybdub said:
> 
> 
> > hoghunter011583 said:
> ...


I'm no expert either but I used to go out WEST with a guy that was pretty descent at calling em' in but I have personally seen way more dogs in a few hours where I hunt big game in the mountains than in a weekend out west. Just my $.02 worth.


----------

